# E&M audits using "HEENT negative" one system or 2?



## 1073358 (Mar 21, 2008)

If a provider states "HEENT" negative under 95 guidelines, do you count this as 2 systems (eyes and ENT)or do you only count 1 system? Can anyone tell me where it says this in black and white?


----------



## Cottrell (Mar 21, 2008)

*Heent*

Medicare's 1995 documentation guidelines recongizes Eyes as an organ system as well as  Ears, Nose, Mouth and Throat as an organ system,so I would count it as 2.  
The documentation guidelines also state that "negative" is sufficient to document normal finding related to unaffected area(s) or asymptomatic organ systems(s).

The documentation guidelines can be found in the Physicians guide to Medicare. I saved it to my H drive- much easier than trying to navigate back to it!

Wendy


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with Cottrell, 2 systems for 95 guidelines.


----------

